# Chef's knives



## Steve Smith (Oct 14, 2016)

two in dessert ironwood from @Az Turnings and one in thuya burl. Finished with Enduro waterborne poly.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

I really like those, sharp looking handles, Just one question about the mosaic pins in the middle, are they supposed to be twisted a bit? I'm OCD enough that they look off for some reason or are they at a 45 and It's just the photo? Regardless those are gorgeous handles, just curious about the pins.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 14, 2016)

Beautiful set of knives! Sure helps with the gorgeous wood! Chuck


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 15, 2016)

super nice handles....love the contrast of the ironwood and the blackwood.


----------



## Steve Smith (Oct 15, 2016)

@Schroedc The pins are rotated a bit. I think the pins may have been following the rotation of the drill spiral. When I set them they were at 0 degrees, but rotated about 12 degrees. That is the only reason I can postulate anyway. I'll call it an asymmetric design feature.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice set of knives


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 16, 2016)

They look great.

Steve, what steel are you using?


----------

